# Mystery Ranch 6500 With NICE Frame - $375



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Mystery ranch 6500 pack with NICE frame. Great shape with little signs of use. Coyote brown bag with olive drab yoke. Medium size shoulder straps and waist belt. Includes the lid.

$375

Text or call 801-602-2418

copple2


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sold!


----------

